# angeln in kronsgaard



## heiko75 (13. September 2009)

hallo an alle,

ich möchte im herbst urlaub in kronsgaard, schleswig-holstein, machen....ist dieses gebiet zum brandungsangeln empfehlenswert? wo angelt man dort am besten?

vielen dank!

heiko


----------



## ollidi (13. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in kronsgaard*

Ich verschiebe das mal in den Brandungsangelbereich, in der Hoffnung, dass dort mehr Input für Dich rüberkommt. |wavey:


----------



## zesch (13. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in kronsgaard*

der direkte Hausstrand (Kronsgaard) rechts runter, hinterm Campingplatz

auf Höhe des Waldes  = da gehts schon

oder Pottloch (da wo der Landarzt gedreht wird)

oder Spitze Olpenitz

bei zuviel Wind würde ich die Schlei vorziehen (Rabelsund) oder Sandkegel gegenüber

(je nach Wind)

oder mit dem Ausflugsdampfer nach Maasholm auf die Spitze + abends wieder zurück

Gruß
zesch


----------

